

Ask HN: Could you implement News.YC in your favorite language? - aswanson

State the language/framework and how long it would take you.
======
myoung8
I built a version of it in Rails in a day or two once just for fun. It wasn't
quite production-ready, but all the functionality was there.

~~~
ph0rque
Would you be willing to share it? I've been wanting to implement something
like news.yc for my family, to replace the mass emails being sent around every
once in a while, but haven't had the time due to my project.

~~~
aswanson
Seconded. Open source it?

------
run4yourlives
Ok: Classic ASP, and about a week... or Python/django in about a day.

So, why are you asking this?

~~~
aswanson
Wanted to implement something similar, don't want to pick a bad framework.

~~~
paulgb
The code that runs news.yc is open source, eh?

<http://arclanguage.org/install>

(see news.arc)

------
pg
Arc / about a year and a half.

~~~
boucher
of course, given hacker news, and arc, you could do it in no time at all :)

